# Bowie's got the weirdest coat...



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure where else to post this...Has to do with her fur so I ran with the grooming section 

Bowie's about 15 weeks old and mostly white. I wouldn't call her coat *short* by any stretch, but it isn't really what I'd consider medium either. She's a mix and our vet suspects (really a kind of a shot in the dark) that she's border collie.


Here's a few (ok...a lot) of pictures of her, but none that include her back fur because she just won't stand still long enough if I'm standing over her.

Her head is really soft, but the rest of her body is more coarse. 

All of that is normal, but I have never seen a dog with wavy hair JUST along her spine and tail. It starts at about her shoulders and goes allllll the way down to her tail which has two little curls on the end. I've tried googling breeds with wavy hair and even dogs with just wavy hair along their spines, but haven't found anything that really sates my curiosity. 

Anybody have any idea if this is normal for puppy fur? She's our first pup. Or perhaps it's indicative of what's in her genetics?  Appreciate the help!


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

My puppy has coarser, wavy fur just along his back, too. It looks like it continues down his tail, and he has a tuft of wild fur that twists off into all different directions, lol. He is 1/3 lab, border collie, and walker hound.


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Krystina! This is just further provin that she's probably got Border Collie in her somewhere


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Labs have coarse wavy hair down their back too. Bowie certainly doesnt look lab, but it is a common thing in some breeds. BTW, are you a David Bowie fan?


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Labmom  I know my mom's Golden has wavy hair down her back (she has shorter hair than any golden I've ever met) but Bowie doesn't look retriever-ish at all  

And yes! I've been in love with David Bowie since I was 5 and saw Labyrinth for the first time  I know it's a boy's name but I really believe it fits her face well


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kemily said:


> Thanks Labmom  I know my mom's Golden has wavy hair down her back (she has shorter hair than any golden I've ever met) but Bowie doesn't look retriever-ish at all
> 
> And yes! I've been in love with David Bowie since I was 5 and saw Labyrinth for the first time  I know it's a boy's name but I really believe it fits her face well


 I was a huge David Bowie fan myself. I always thought he was one of the sexiest men alive


----------



## Kemily (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! I've never even heard of a white shepherd before, but she looks just like them, but less white


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The wavy hair is common. Sometimes it's less obvious when the dog is older and had a mature coat, but it's a normal thing.

Just small point of interest - White German Shepherds aren't white like Border Collies are white. White GSDs are white like Samoyeds are white, or "white" Goldens are. It's actually very very light red. The white on border collies is different, you can think of white markings as white paint that got splashed over the dog. Bowie has white like Border Collies have white. For her, I'd buy Border Collie mix, but I also see Husky. The eyebrow markings remind me of mask Huskys can get.


----------

